# Appeals



## Wekumusha (Apr 6, 2021)

Hie, has anyone ever had their appeal replied or is it a waste of time and I should just consider reApplying? 

I had ommited 1 document from my application so my permit was rejected and I appealed on 5 november. Still no replies yet.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

If your case is very straight forward, you'd better just wait for the outcome. Due to the pandemic, months of waiting is a new norm.

Wish you get your positive outcome of appeal soon.


----------

